# Pecan burl



## Tclem

cross my fingers. Don't jinks yourself big dummy but I may have just got lucky. Guy just commented on my fb post and he called me. They just cut his deer lease and left three (maybe more ) pecan trees with burls. Two are 8" trees with burls wrapped around the lower section. The other is a 16" tree with 18 wheeler size pecan burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks

Fingers crossed for you-pecan is an awesome wood and pecan burls are super rare.


----------



## Sprung

If you get some, I may have to get some from you. I'm still hanging on to the one block of pecan burl I got from you in a trade sometime last year - only piece of it I've had and didn't want to use it up.


----------



## Tclem

JR Parks said:


> Fingers crossed for you-pecan is an awesome wood and pecan burls are super rare.


Yeah I've only had one small one. Guy said they are wrapped around the trees and they are cutting the south 300 acres now. And yes. Fingers crossed

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Sprung said:


> If you get some, I may have to get some from you. I'm still hanging on to the one block of pecan burl I got from you in a trade sometime last year - only piece of it I've had and didn't want to use it up.


Yeah I think I ended up with 3 pen blanks out of it. Lol. One game call size piece ended up dyed pink due to a tank explosion at Mel's.


----------



## Sprung

Tclem said:


> Yeah I think I ended up with 3 pen blanks out of it. Lol. One game call size piece ended up dyed pink due to a tank explosion at Mel's.



I have the piece from this thread. Haven't done anything with it because I don't want to cut into it or use it up if I never get anymore! So, if you get some, I'm definitely interested in some.


----------



## Foot Patrol

Good luck. I been wanting to get some Pecan Burl.


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> I have the piece from this thread.



Don't forget to end the topics fellas....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Don't forget to end the topics fellas....


I'm fixing to end you from commenting on my post jack

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Where's my ban button....rats....it's never around when I want it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Where's my ban button....rats....it's never around when I want it.


You probably wore it out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Hope you get that pecan wood, especially some nice burls. I am even  on this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

Just got some nice spalted pecan stabilized. It has some wild colors. Not burl but very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tclem

JR Parks said:


> Just got some nice spalted pecan stabilized. It has some wild colors. Not burl but very nice. View attachment 97413


I've got about 20 pieces of logs around 2-3' long that have been under tractor shed for a couple of years that are spalting no need to cut them up


----------

